# going forward...



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

ok many of you know about Molly.she has non regenerative anemia with bone marrow involvement.we are at the point now the meds they are trying her on is not working.So at this point its either a bone marrow test or spend what little time with her that we can(remember she's only 8 years old)we have decided to go for the bone marrow test.If its cancer,it may be the treatable kind.If its not cancer,it still can wind up being still something very treatable!My little girl has been through so much.The meds shes on now make her wobbly legged and drinks excessively,by night time,her belly looks like a water balloon.Dr says we have to do it now if we are going to do it.Her levels are dropping to fast again.We are having to help her up and down stairs.She'll just be walking & give out right there & will lay down.
Since the specialist that Missy needs for her skin and hair is in the same building ,we are taking her as well.this place is 2 hours away from us.Missy has been dealing with this for 3 years ,so its well past due to turn this problem over to a specialist.so this is how our Thurs will play out sitting in 2 different doctors offices with our babies.They are our kids so they deserve what ever we can do for them.Please be praying.Molly looks so pitaful now.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

All my prayers for poor Molly. Poor little dog's been through so much. I hope it's something very treatable.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sending thoughts and prayers your way!


----------



## marymary (Jul 4, 2012)

*Molly is in my prayers.*

My heart goes out to you and molly, We lost our little girl, Pippa last may, so I know what you are going through, I will pray for you both.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Poor girls. I will send out positive vibes and keep her in my thoughts.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry you and Molly are going thru all this. Here is hoping the bone marrow test will tell the story, and that whatever shows up will be treatable.


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

I am so sorry you and Molly have to go through this. I hope that it's something that can be treated.


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

My heart breaks for you guys. Sending out lots of prayers and hopefully you will get some good news.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Poor Molly. She has been through so much. I will keep her in my thoughts. I really hope there is some good news on Thursday.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Good luck Molly.....hoping for some good news!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Sheila ...I am so sorry about little Molly...I will be keeping both your girls in my thoughts and prayers on Thursday...gentle hugs to Molly from Bella


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Thank you every body. I will update on what their findings are. praying and believing in the best news. Molly is getting so much weaker. Thursday seems so far away!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I feel so sorry for you girls. I hope that they find something treatable for Molly!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Good luck to you and Molly! I know exactly how you feel, I had a chihuahua once with autoimmune disease (from a vaccine of all things) at only 1 year and 6 months old, and everyday was a new adventure. The hardest part is not knowing what's wrong. Gino went from having a sore leg, to limping from what they thought was lyme disease, then a bad infection, and finally after being referred to Purdue University Animal Hospital it was an autoimmune disease. Just be strong and hang in there, hopefully you will have answers soon!! Praying its treatable and her quality of life improves!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Sheila, I will certainly be remembering you and little Molly Thursday. Praying for good news for your little girl!!


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Tons of prayers and good thoughts for little Molly!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Positive healthy strenghth vibes.. I would do the same thing you are doing no matter what. Be strong little Molly!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Thinking of wee Molly....


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am thinking of Molly. And you too. I hope everything is okay.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Ok I will start with Molly. We had good news. We got there around 8:00am. They took Molly & explained the bone marrow test. They took her on back. About an hour or so later, the doctor calls us on the cell phone( she didn't know we were in the parking lot, lol) and said she didn't see the need for the bone marrow test,said her baby red blood cells has increased in making new ones!!!! And that maybe it just took a little longer to work for Molly. Me and my husband bout cried we were so happy!!!she has to go back to her regular doctor tues and get blood drawn again. If she is still doing this good, still no Bone marrow test!!!!!!!God is good!!!!so many prayers have been going up for her! The wobbly legs and drinking so much water is from the medicine!God has his hands on this little girl and I believe she's going to be ok!!!so happy and so blessed!!
Missy seen the dermatologist while we were there,she has a skin infection,allergic to mold and pollen. She gave her a
Special shampoo
Conditioner
Eye drops
A different allergy medicine
Ointment to go under eyes
Drops to go on skin 
And a months worth of antibiotic. 
Thinks it could be a little alopecia and get this , the temeril p she has been on is thinning her skin where you can actually see her veins. 
And a tiny little comb to get out the dead hair. Said she"d look worse before she gets better. I know my baby will have her beautiful coat again soon. God is so good to us. She took the eye drops good too tonight!!thank you every one for prayers and thoughts!!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Huge smiles, good girl Molly!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

And we"ve got to change detergent to cheer free too!!!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Finally some good news for you!! I'm so happy that things are looking up. Still praying this is what will turn things around for your little one.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

:cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:

Way to go Molly....keep it up you little sweetheart ...I firmly believe in the power of prayer....

I pray that Missy responds favourbly to her new treatments for the allergies....and she will have that beautiful coat back very soon !


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Great news!! So happy that Molly is getting better!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So excited for you and your little ones. I believe Molly will only continue on her track to great health! Missy will have her beautiful coat back as well. You are right, God does answer our prayers.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh Sheila, I'm so happy for you & your girls. 

Please give them both kisses from me.


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

What wonderful news!! I'm so glad to hear that little Molly is doing alright.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

YES! So happy to hear that Molly is improving. That is so wonderful, Sheila. It brings tears to my eyes!

I hope now that Missy's skin infection and allergies respond well to the treatments she has been given. She too has my thoughts and well wishes along with Molly.

So happy for your girls!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Thank you everyone,specialist also said the salmon oil I've been giving Missy is very good for her to be getting and to continue this daily!!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I can't tell you how excited I got reading the post!! 
They should start popping back soon!!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Yay! So happy to hear your good news!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Also Missy is being bothered by allergic dermatitis (atopy). Forgot to put that. I've gave her the eye drops twice so far. Her eyes are not running at all!!!!!!


----------

